
Why Linux Developers Should Use GitPrompt - kiyanwang
https://hackernoon.com/why-linux-developers-should-use-gitprompt-8d654e5b87e1
======
Enfors
I'm the author of this article, and I'm flattered that someone posted it here
(even though I realize it was probably a bot ).

